
Why Tech Companies May Really Want All Those Extra Visas - Libertatea
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/514181/why-tech-companies-may-really-want-all-those-extra-visas/
======
nodata
Oh come on, we all know the tech companies don't have a shortage of skilled
people - they have a shortage of cheap skilled people.

~~~
gverri
That's what YOU're saying.

Go ask the CEO of some startup that is searching an Engineer for almost 3
months with no success.

~~~
CapitalistCartr
Again, supply and demand. That CEO would have his engineer at the market price
for what he wants. If he wants a top-notch one, that'll cost accordingly.

------
serge2k
> Programmers, specifically, are paid the same inflation-adjusted wages on
> average as they were in 2001

How many other industries can say the same though?

~~~
mig39
I guess the point is that there isn't much of a shortage if they're being paid
the same as they were more than 10 years ago.

The author also pointed out that wages rose when there was a true shortage.
It's the very next sentence.

> For example, during the tech boom of the 1990s and bust in the 2000s,
> salaries and U.S. unemployment in IT exhibited the expected classic supply
> and demand relationship. Salaries rose when unemployment in the field was
> low.

~~~
supercanuck
The problem with H1-B as well, is that they effectively become indentured
servants as well due to the transfer restrictions on them.

